# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Փողի ապահովվածությունը (ոսկու պարունակությունը մեր օրերում)

## A. Hayrapetyan

Ժողովուրդ ջան բարի օր։
Ուրեմն <ոսկե ստանդարտ>-ի ժամանակ ամբողջ փողը ոսկով ապահովված էր, բայց փոփոխություններից հետո ոսկին պաշտոնապես հանվեց հաշվարկներից։
Հիմա` 
1. փողը ինչովա ապահովված
2. արժույթի պարիտետը (ոչ թե գնողունակության) ինչա
3. Վերջապես դրամը ինչա պարունակում (բաղադրությունը) իրա մեջ։ 
Եկեք քննարկենք հասկանանք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես մասնագետ չեմ, ու սենց դեպքերում դիմում եմ ինտերնետի օգնությանը։
Յութուբում լիքն են մասնագետները, որոնք շատ լավ բացատրում են, որ վաղուց (շատ վաղուց) արդեն փողը ապահովվում ա ոչ թե ոսկով, այլ իմ հասկանալով, տվյալ երկրի տնտեսության հանդեպ վստահությամբ։
Մոլորակի վրայի ոսկին բավարար չի դրամի ընթացիք շրջանառությունն անհրաժեշտ գումարը ապահովելու համար։

----------

Freeman (26.11.2019), Varzor (26.11.2019), Տրիբուն (26.11.2019)

----------


## A. Hayrapetyan

Ճիշտ ես, համաձայն եմ, բայց <<տվյալ երկրի տնտեսության հանդեպ վստահություն>> արտահայտությունը շատ անորոշա, այսինքն ինչ կոնկրետ ցուցանիշա հաշվի առնվում, որ վստահությունա առաջանում` տնտեսական աճը թե ուրիշ բան։

----------

